# Interior lights don't work



## trentwill83 (Oct 20, 2009)

at first i thought i had a bad dome light, so i took some time to look up a replacement. but then i noticed that the door lights and the glove compartment lights don't come on either. so adding this all up led me to believe that the interior light fuse must've gone bad. but im not quite sure where it is. the manual says it is under the steering wheel area, but i wanted to make sure before i take it apart. anybody ever deal with this before?


----------



## G STACKS (Feb 25, 2010)

just bought my car 2 weeks ago and i have the same exact problem, waiting on a manual from the dam dealer so i have no idea what too look for either


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

First thing I would do is check the fuses.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

When you open the door with the engine running do you see a door ajar indicator on?


----------



## trentwill83 (Oct 20, 2009)

i dont see it come on. i opened the door and it stayed unlit.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Perhaps the door switch is bad? Did you try the passenger door too?


----------



## trentwill83 (Oct 20, 2009)

well, even when i turn the dome light switch to the on position it doesn't light up. but i dont think i have ever seen the 'door open' light come on.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Its easy to check the fuses under the dash. Just take two hands and gently pull out on the top of the panel, its hinged at the bottom. At first I though I was going to break mine but that just shows how good those clips are.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

trentwill83 said:


> well, even when i turn the dome light switch to the on position it doesn't light up. but i dont think i have ever seen the 'door open' light come on.


We don't have one.


----------



## 1224GTO (Sep 18, 2011)

*Interior illumination red 10 amp fuse*

I blew mine putting in led replacement lights ?? so i looked at my lexis and it has a 20 amp fuse so i replaced mine with a 20 amp instead of the 10 amp but i also have 2 pro comp gauges on the dash might have drawn to much power??


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

I just bought my 04 GTO and it had the same interior light issue, was a blown fuse in the box under the steeringwheel


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

This was answered and apparently solved over a year and a half ago. The guy that awakened this thread with post #10 should have started his own because he's talking about a different problem


----------

